# Anyone with a starter bike for sale?



## ah250 (23 Jun 2009)

Hi all....new to this site, so go easy

As a late teenager, i use to really enjoy the odd ride & TT.
Then a family set in and all the bad habits & a really healthy office lifestyle.

Well i've just hit 40 and decided to make a change, so i'm in the market for a usable road bike.

Budget is a little unknown (its been a while)...but please go easy as the wife will kill me if i come home with a Boardman

I can tell you i'm 5'10" & ahhhmm 15 stone....

Can you help an old fart get back in the saddle!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## gogadjetgo (27 Aug 2009)

hi dave. im selling my bike to fund a new one. its an ambrosio solaro frame with a full sora groupset. just put new bontrager tyres on it aswell. price is £350. the bike is only 10 months old and has been serviced twice in this time. email me or call 07929190916 if you are interested. 
Cheers


----------



## yorkshiregoth (27 Aug 2009)

Where are you based? I may gave a Kona Jake for sale.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (27 Aug 2009)

Sorry, that should be may have a Kona Jake for sale.


----------



## redjedi (3 Sep 2009)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Sorry, that should be may have a Kona Jake for sale.



Hi Goth

How much do you want for your Kona? 
My brother's doing his first (and probably only) Triathlon next month and needs a bike. I lent him my Sirrus sport but it's only got flat bars.

He doesn't want to spend too much as he probably won't use it much afterwards, but I could always take it off his hands.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (3 Sep 2009)

Around £250


----------

